# UK Drill Sergeant Records, Then Shares, Female Troop's Breakdown



## Marauder06 (May 6, 2018)

Army instructor reduces female recruit to tears in shocking video | Daily Mail Online


An Army instructor is facing a court martial after he filmed a female recruit and reduced her to tears in a shocking video that has been watched more than 250,000 times online.

Last night furious top brass were trying to track down the corporal, who may be booted out of the Army after using a phone to record the moment he subjected the distraught trainee to a torrent of verbal abuse during a bayonet exercise.

Making a trainee of either gender... sorry, I mean "of any gender" cry, I'm not too concerned about.  Basic can be an emotional time.  But to record one's self breaking down a private, and then share it publicly, that should at least warrant removal as a drill.  I think.


----------



## Grunt (May 6, 2018)

If nothing else, I find it tacky and immature to say the least!

Shows a certain level of immaturity with someone who should be on the opposite end of the maturity spectrum....


----------



## CDG (May 6, 2018)

The only reason this is a story is because it was a female recruit.  Stupid to record it, but at the end of the day, so fucking what?  The world sucks.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 6, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> Making a trainee of either gender... sorry, I mean "of any gender" cry, I'm not too concerned about. Basic can be an emotional time. But to record one's self breaking down a private, and then share it publicly, that should at least warrant removal as a drill. I think.



This was fucking stupid. Do they not do “social media safety briefs” in the UK?


----------



## Marauder06 (May 6, 2018)

Was probably not wearing his PT belt either.


----------



## Muppet (May 7, 2018)

My take? He's a fucking cunt for filming. If not for filming, he's doing his job. In this day and age of social media and folks crying about anything, this dumb ass films training. Now, he ruined his career.


----------



## SpitfireV (May 7, 2018)

Unprofessional.


----------



## DA SWO (May 7, 2018)

CDG said:


> The only reason this is a story is because it was a female recruit.  Stupid to record it, but at the end of the day, so fucking what?  The world sucks.


Disagree, he shouldn't have filmed/posted it.
Break her down, I am fine with that.  Filming and posting it negates any building up she should get.
Unprofessional on his part.


----------



## BloodStripe (May 7, 2018)

What most people fail to get about boot, at least those who have never been, is boot camp is designed to break you down and then build you back up per whatever style of leadership that branch uses. I think we all agree that filming it was stupid but posting it online was even more stupid. 

Should he be kicked out? I dont think so. I think the more appropriate response would be to take a stripe and reassign him elsewhere. I would then  recycle the recruit back so that she would have to go through the course again, and if she performed the same way twice, I'd admin sep her.


----------



## Gunz (May 7, 2018)

Screaming, swearing, debasing and belittling: SOP.

Bursting into tears: You're asking for more of the same, with prejudice.

Posting it on the internet: You're an imbecile, you've dug your own hole, and you've learned absolutely nothing from all the imbeciles who've gotten burned posting their shit on the worldwide web.


----------



## ThunderHorse (May 7, 2018)

Here's a response in the Telegraph, it's on Premium so I haven't read all of it: You might not like how we train Army recruits, but they need to be tough or they'll die


----------



## digrar (May 7, 2018)

The recruit has issues, no doubt that tongue ring is against regs, she's got no intensity, no drive, she's a training failure at this stage and unfortunately doesn't get the opportunity to have her next stab at it filmed and diseminated, to prove that she's sorted her shit out,  got fit, got a bit of heart and a bit of cunt about her.

Old mate has a perfectly adequate training technique, but has some judgement issues of his own, I wouldn't drum him out of the Army, but he'd be better suited back at his Regiment, somewhere he'd probably rather be anyway, so I'd probably make him earn his second hook back too, so there is a punative aspect to his new posting.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 7, 2018)

I think it was a complete dick move to film and post it.  WTF are you doing sticking your camera in a recruit's face?  And then posting it, to humiliate her and possibly all female service members?  It's a bully thing.  It's a harassment thing.  It's reprehensible and unprofessional.  Corrections of that dorked-up private should have been kept in-house.


----------



## Marine0311 (May 8, 2018)

Why is it being posted by a DS?
Why is it being allowed?
How come his command didn't know?
His leadership failed him

My view on cameras and filming during boot is "no". If you want to know what it is like then enlist and go there.


----------



## DA SWO (May 8, 2018)

Marine0311 said:


> Why is it being posted by a DS?
> Why is it being allowed?
> How come his command didn't know?
> His leadership failed him
> ...



I wonder who posted it, everyone (me too initially) assumes the cameraman posted it.
Maybe not.
I can see a cameraman recording it for record, using the film to prove/disprove sexual harassment or a recruit refusing/failing to execute.
I still think it was a dick move and can only think of one situation where posting something like this would be semi-justified.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 8, 2018)

Nothing really to add, but I agree with the "he fucked up videoing and posting it". Not a career killer, just a "don't do that stupid shit, you have some extra duty" correction.

My $.02


----------



## compforce (May 8, 2018)

I was always told and had it reinforced thoroughly at PLDC that you praise in public, discipline in private.  Take the stripes and send him back to a line unit.


----------



## digrar (May 8, 2018)

Filming training isn't new, the fuck up is when he lost control of the footage and made it available for dissemination.


----------



## DasBoot (May 9, 2018)

I’ve been featured in several snapchats depicting myself and others being smoked senseless. Basic, RASP, first couple months in Batt... it’s stupid. It’s unprofessional. And it’s part of the game. I’ve always told myself I’ll never do it, and I haven’t. At the same time this seems like small potatoes compared to all the other issues the MOD faces over there.


----------

